# New 27 Rsds



## Bigdaddy (Mar 14, 2005)

We signed the papers today for a 2005 Outback 27 RSDS. WooHoo. We take possesion on April 16. This forum has been very helpful in making the final decision to purchase an Outback. Thanks.

We are very excited and can't wait for our first trip.

Terry and Jen
Ottawa, Ontario
Canada


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback...we pick up our 27rsds tomorrow. We loved the floor plan the minute we saw it. Good luck with your new unit.

This site has been a great help in answering my questions.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Congratulations! Have a great time with your Outback!

Bryon


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats on your purchase! Spring will come soon!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group
Congrats on the 27 RSDS
Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Big Daddy and DW,

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy your new TT!









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Big Daddy and Fire44: Congrats on the new Outbacks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome, welcome and welcome!!!!









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers action 
Congrats on the new TT









Another Canadian eh!









Thor

(approx 1hr east of Toronto)


----------

